
Fucking Laptops - pcr910303
https://drewdevault.com//rants/2020/02/18/Fucking-laptops.html
======
woah
A lot of these complaints about hardware, I’m sorry to say, go away if you
don’t use Linux. Ubuntu would turn my xps-13 into a jet engine for no reason
unless I scaled the display to half resolution. I suspect a lot of the
complaints about Electron apps are from Linux users as well, since my bottom
of the line 2016 MacBook 12” has no problem with them.

Windows with WSL works really well for programming. I never thought I’d be
someone shilling proprietary software, but maybe client OS’s are just done
better by companies with a revenue stream.

------
pathartl
I've actually stepped away from using laptops in general. My laptop is a 2014
MacBook Air that is now running as a glorified Chromebook. At both work and
home I use i7 desktops with multiple monitors. If I need to do something, I
remote into a desktop from my laptop.

Obviously not everyone can work like this. I have found, however, that I'm
generally more productive when I'm on a desktop. I have better methods for
input, no problems with user servicability, and speed is never an issue. I've
also found that at home, I spend far less time on a computer.

------
PascLeRasc
I have two laptops, a 2015 Macbook Pro and a Dell XPS 9550 (also from 2015). I
wonder what I'm doing wrong that I love them both. I've never thought about
the things he complains about like keyboards, battery life, or firmware,
because they just work.

It would be nice if the author provided more details on what he doesn't like
beyond "if yours works, it’s because you were lucky". It's almost like he just
wants to complain.

------
saltcod
Hard to disagree there. I still love my 2014 MBP, but wouldn't touch the new
ones with a 10' pole. My 2014 still gets used most days, but the battery is
shot, it gets RED hot, and has 16gb of ram max.

Given the options a year ago, I moved to the Mac Mini. Not sure I'd choose the
new 16" if I had it to do over. I'd probably go with a Mac Pro now.

~~~
ThePowerOfFuet
Apple will pop a new battery into it for like $150 and it'll work good as new.
Be quick, though, as parts are only available for five years from last sale.

------
anonsivalley652
And you still can't get ECC in a laptop that isn't a $4500 boat-anchor.

Personally, I use a T480 because:

\- it has dual batteries that really last 9 hours

\- it's repairable, and the manufacturer (Flex (Flextronics) actually) repairs
it in Memphis, TN for US customers, although it can take weeks or months to do
so. (It killed itself, the USB-C AC adapter and a DC travel adapter recently,
but they fixed it... before sending it in, I didn't see any physical damage
(burns or pits) to chips under magnification, but it must've killed the power
circuitry internally.)

\- it works as a hackintosh by only changing the WiFi module and adding an
antenna.

\- it does Linux, FreeBSD, macOS and Windows all just fine

\- RAM and 2.5" HDD bay are upgradable

Sadly, the T490 did away with dual batteries and follows the poor example of
Apple.

~~~
beatgammit
I wanted to buy a T495, but it didn't support dual batteries and had one of
the RAM sticks soldered on, so I went for an E495 instead, which at least
doesn't have the soldered RAM (still no second battery). I really don't
understand why they're going for light on the T-series. If I wanted light, I'd
go for the X-series; I go for the T-series for features.

------
trulyrandom
I agree that most laptops suck, but recent Thinkpads are perfectly fine
machines. The only piece of hardware in my T470s that doesn't work out of the
box on the latest Linux kernel is the fingerprint sensor. I can live with
that.

~~~
rurban
Perfectly fine, not. Ryzen laptops at least blow away all Intel Desktops, but
older laptops were still better. At least Fedora caught up after the GNOME 3
desaster, with Wayland and better kernel's. The new ones are now almost as
good as a 2012 MacAir.

------
sempron64
I've owned two linux-friendly laptops I've really liked, and are the only
laptops I've been productive on

1\. 2012 System76 -- as Drew mentions they are overpriced for their
performance but expensive is different than "non-existent".

2\. 2016 Dell Latitude e7450 -- modernish performance, works seamlessly with
xUbuntu, though I've never used the fingerprint sensor, and only $250 or so
refurbished.

I have good experience with Dell Latitudes in general, and I think they're an
excellent Thinkpad alternative, not sure how this pans out for post 2016
models.

------
bristleworm
While entertaining to read, I'm surprised the author didn't mention newer
ThinkPads when explaining why modern laptops suck. If I'm happy with a 12 year
old ThinkPad, the obvious first step when looking for a replacement would be
to check out the current ThinkPads. And while I can't speak for the author, I
for one love the current lineup.

~~~
solatic
The newer Thinkpads are garbage compared to the older ones. I own both an X200
and a T590.

* I wanted to install additional RAM in my T590, to bring it up to the 48 GB maximum. It is impossible to open this machine without a splitting lever/tool. I had to haul out to MicroCenter to pick up one of iFixit's tools just to take the bottom off.

* The USB-C port is a joke. Even with the USB-C firmware fixes, and even with the branded Thinkpad USB-C dock that was sold with the laptop, half the time the dock doesn't connect, connects but doesn't charge, charges but the Ethernet port doesn't work, it's completely unreliable and I can't believe it ever passed QA.

* The legendary hardware support for Thinkpads on Linux is basically gone. Neither the cellular modem, nor the fingerprint reader, nor the IR camera work in Linux and I'm quite cynical that I'll ever see them supported.

* The integrated graphics aren't strong enough to push multiple 4K screens, even for purely business/console purposes there is significant UI lag. Single-screen 4K on YouTube lags.

* The TrackPoint on the T590 is a pale imitation of the TrackPoint on the X200 and is practically unusable in comparison.

Not to mention the solid range of old features that have long been missing
from the ThinkPad range - the old 7-row keyboards, the hardware LED status
lights, the external swappable battery, the roll-cage that made the laptop
feel like a tank.

It's not like there's anything better available on the market, though. It's
just the lesser of evils. And yes I'm familiar with the X210 project and
similar.

~~~
jdsully
Sounds like the P series is a better fit for you. Hot swappable batteries,
easy access to RAM and disk storage bays, and plenty of power for everything
you want to do.

I love mine to death, but it has that old school laptop weight and size.

